# P0136 in UK XTRail (Think this is the Rouge in the states?)



## Blinky2134 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi,

Im getting P0136 O2 sensor error in my 2016 Nissan X Trail CVT - the garage has replaced the sensor with an official part straight from Nissan but after half an hour of motorway driving the warning light came back on and when I checked with my code reader, P0136 is back! Any ideas what the cause could be? The car is performing well and has been serviced, its only done 30k as well....


----------



## Blinky2134 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Blinky2134 (Apr 28, 2021)

Thats the sensor that's been changed but I'm thinking it may be the wrong one? I thought it would be in the pathnof the exhaust underneath the car body.... this is at the top left of the engine bay


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

Go back to the repair shop and tell him it didn’t fix it!

That’s the first thing I’d do. 

I don’t see any sensor in the picture. Did he change the right part?
I looked at the FSM, didn’t see p0136 at all. 











It seems that it should be the rear heated O2 sensor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinky2134 (Apr 28, 2021)

The EOBD app i have picks up P0136, the mechanic said the same though, its saying sensor 2 but there is not a sensor 2 according to his docs/application as well.
The image if the engine bay, the cable wrapped in the blue heat shield stuff is the cable to the replaced O2 sensor


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

Blinky2134 said:


> The EOBD app i have picks up P0136, the mechanic said the same though, its saying sensor 2 but there is not a sensor 2 according to his docs/application as well.
> The image if the engine bay, the cable wrapped in the blue heat shield stuff is the cable to the replaced O2 sensor


The heated sensor is the one post catalytic converter. It usually is under the car. 
Your picture is showing.... it’s showing nothing. Maybe try taking a picture of the actual sensor, not a random portrait picture of a blue shield to goes to the sensor. 

Anyways, talk to your shop. He should complete the repair. What he did, obviously didn’t fix the problem. He probably only cleared the fault code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinky2134 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Blinky2134 (Apr 28, 2021)

Thats the best image I could get of the actual sensor


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

I am not familiar with your car, but to be honest, I question whether this sensor is new. It looks old. 

I see some scuffs on it, indicating it was removed and installed again. 


Also the heated O2 sensor must be AFTER catalytic converter. 


Take a look under the car for any crack/ leak in the exhaust system. You might have a leak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinky2134 (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for that, I'm going back in this morning as the garage was going to speak to a Nissan tech. I'm sure there is a 2nd sensor under the car thats not been changed, tricky telling the mechanics they have changed the wrong sensor!


----------



## Blinky2134 (Apr 28, 2021)

Getting nowhere - the mechanic is still adamant that the error code he gets is the sensor he changed - the confusion seems to lie in the error codes.... as pointed out by @AlphaBetaUser there does not appear to be an error code DTC P0136 in the Nissan repair/technical manual, which makes is impossible for me to go tell them they have changed the wrong sensor. Apparently they have spoken to a Nissan tech who has said to run the engine with the diagnostic on and also to try and inject butane into the engine to see if, well I dont know really! To see something, but ultimately I still think its the rear sensor!


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

The butane injection is a diagnostic test to find a potential leak:

If there is a leak in the intake system, unmetered air gets inside, and changes the air/fuel ratio that has been calculated by the ECU. Therefore, the fuel doesn’t burns completely, and the low/high amount of oxygen in the exhaust is detected by the oxygen sensor, sending a signal and throwing a code (if the ratio is way beyond the computer’s ability to control). 

Your mechanic changed the oxygen sensor that was telling you there is an issue. That is a symptom. It is not the root cause. 


Now, why injecting butane?
If instead of air, butane gets inside the intake through the leak, there will be no lower/higher amount of oxygen, and the Long Term Fuel Trim values will come back to near zero. and it proves that there is a leak in the intake. Them the next easy task will be finding the leak. 



I still don’t know if the p0136 is for lean or rich fuel trims. For what it’s worth, you can take a look at your intake and exhaust (when engine is cold) and look for any leak, crack, loosen connections/pipes and seals. For example dipstick has a seal. Remove the dipstick and push it back ensuring a complete seating. 

Intake: the biggest plastic pipes you see under the hood that takes the air, passes the air through the engine air filter, and good to your cylinder. 

There is a sensor right on top of the biggest pipe, called MAF, mass air flow , east to remove and clean. You can do that yourself. Use maf sensor cleaner to clean it. Don’t touch the small part inside. 
Removed the oxygen sensor, clean them and reinstall. 
Again, visually inspect all the pipes, and connections, make sure the airbox is tightly closed (where your air filter is). 

Get under the car and look for crack/leak in your exhaust pipe. 

Look for oil leaks under the car. 

Once you found something abnormal, take the car to your mechanic and ask him to do The repair (not diagnostic) for you.
For any of these inspections, there is at least one YouTube video!
Also take good pictures and post, when you have questions. Makes it easier to get help. 
Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Blinky2134 said:


> Thanks for that, I'm going back in this morning as the garage was going to speak to a Nissan tech. I'm sure there is a 2nd sensor under the car thats not been changed, tricky telling the mechanics they have changed the wrong sensor!


The heated oxygen sensor 2 (bank 1) is located at the bottom of the three way catalyst in the exhaust manifold.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The heated oxygen sensor 2 (bank 1) is located at the bottom of the three way catalyst in the exhaust manifold.


Yep. The front sensor on any recent Nissan isn't even an HO2S, it's an A/F. They look similar, but the guts and electrical behavior are very different. The HO2S will always be downstream from the front catalyst, not in front of it.



AlphaBetaUser said:


> I looked at the FSM, didn’t see p0136 at all.


Yep also. I combed several Rogue ESM's between '14 and '20 and none of them show a P0136 for US or Mexico models.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I did find this by searching "Nissan P0136". If it's correct, it's a "performance" code and not a "flatline" code.:









Nissan X-Trail P0136: O2 Sensor Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 – Sensor 2) | Drivetrain Resource


P0136 is a common OBDII code that occurs in the Nissan X-Trail. It is typically caused when the O2 Sensor voltage is not within normal operating range. Bank one will be the side of the engine with cy




www.700r4transmissionhq.com




.


----------



## Joe Didoh (Oct 14, 2019)

Blinky2134 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im getting P0136 O2 sensor error in my 2016 Nissan X Trail CVT - the garage has replaced the sensor with an official part straight from Nissan but after half an hour of motorway driving the warning light came back on and when I checked with my code reader, P0136 is back! Any ideas what the cause could be? The car is performing well and has been serviced, its only done 30k as well....


This means the sensor behind the Catalytic converter is receiving a low current flow. P0136, it means that the O2 sensor behind your catalytic converter on bank 1 is malfunctioning.
This sensor regulates the fuel injector pulse.
If this is the part that was change, then it is the convector that is faulty.
Thanks.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Joe Didoh said:


> This sensor regulates the fuel injector pulse.


Positively not. The A/F (front O2) is for running the engine, the rear O2's _only_ job is to monitor the catalyst. It has zero effect on the injectors. Any effect it has on engine performance will be indirect, i.e., the ECM going into a limp mode.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

I believe our cars have two O2 sensors. Multiple failures of the rear sensor mean the catalyst isn’t doing it’s job. Do you guys have leaded fuel in the UK, any shot you might have filled up with that?


----------

